# RR: 89. Ravel: String Quartet in F



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Quartetto Italiano	(1965)










2.	Quatuor Ebène	(2008)










3.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1984)










4.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1959)










5.	Melos Quartet	(1979)










6.	Belcea Quartet	(2000)










7.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1992)










8.	Galimir Quartet	(1982)










9.	Emerson String Quartet	(1984)










10.	Cleveland Quartet	(1985)









*

Condensed Listing 
1.	Quartetto Italiano	(1965)
2.	Quatuor Ebène	(2008)
3.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1984)
4.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1959)
5.	Melos Quartet	(1979)
6.	Belcea Quartet	(2000)
7.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1992)
8.	Galimir Quartet	(1982)
9.	Emerson String Quartet	(1984)
10.	Cleveland Quartet	(1985)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

